# Scharfe Kurven... ganz zufällig geht die Bluse auf! x1 Vid



## SabberSucre (2 Nov. 2011)

Ich halt das ganze ja für virales marketing... dennoch viel Spaß beim anschauen! 

Vorschau:


 

 

 

 

 

 

Videodetails

```
Format                           : AVI
Format/Info                      : Audio Video Interleave
File size                        : 10.6 MiB
Duration                         : 1mn 45s
Overall bit rate                 : 842 Kbps
Codec ID/Hint                    : XviD
Bit rate                         : 701 Kbps
Width                            : 640 pixels
Height                           : 360 pixels
Display aspect ratio             : 16:9
Writing application              : Lavf53.13.0
```


Download

Download via ul.to

​


----------



## akki069 (2 Nov. 2011)

dank dir  weiß jemand wie die klamottenfirma heißt oder das russische Model aufm video?!


----------



## Padderson (2 Nov. 2011)

Du hast es schon treffend erkannt: Ernst nehmen kann man den Clip nicht, aber es war nett anzusehen:thumbup:


----------

